# Configuration des imprimantes

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je cherche à configurer mes imprimantes sur le PC fixe.

J'ai une Brother DCP-195C et une Samsung M2022, toutes les 2 connectées en USB.

Voilà une partie de ma config du kernel :

```
CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

[...]

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

[...]

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était conseillé de désactiver CONFIG_USB_PRINTER mais j'aai peut-être compris de traviole...   :Laughing: 

J'ai installé les drivers Samsung depuis leur site et j'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes pour la Brother (site officiel et dépôt Brother-Overlay).

1) Pour le moment, la numérisation fonctionne parfaitement avec SimpleScan.  :Very Happy: 

En revanche impossible d'imprimer.

2) J'ai installé system-config-printer. D'abord au démarrage, celui-ci n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur cups car il cherche l'adresse /run/cups/cups.sock qui renvoie une erreur. Je dois lui indiquer de se connecter à localhost:631

3) Ensuite, quand j'essaie d'imprimer la page de test sur la Brother, la file d'attente m'indique "Arrêté - Erreur de la configuration de l'imprimante"

4) Concernant la Samsung, lors de son paramétrage initial, j'ai pu imprimer la page de test, mais depuis plus rien n'est possible. Toutes les tâches qui lui sont envoyées renvoient : "Traitement en cours - Waiting for printer to become available."

Listing des imprimantes depuis localhost:631/printers/ :

 *Quote:*   

> Couleur	Brother DCP-195C	iMack	Brother DCP-195C CUPS	Inoccupée - "File "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp195c" not available: No such file or directory"
> 
> Samsung_M2020_Series	Laser	iMack	Samsung M2020 Series	En cours d'impression - "Waiting for printer to become available."

 

Pourriez-vous m'aider à faire fonctionner ces imprimantes ? Est-ce qu'il me manque des paramètres du noyau ? Ou autre chose ?

Je ne vois plus ce que je peux faire.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## Anard

Rebonjour,

OK pour la Brother. J'ai été fouiner dans les dossiers suite à ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> File "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp195c" not available: No such file or directory

 

Et j'ai trouvé brlpdwrapperdcp195c dans /usr/lib64/cups/filter/

J'ai donc fait 

```
sudo cp /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp195c /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
```

Maintenant l'imprimante semble fonctionner   :Mr. Green:  En tout cas pour la page de test.

Parce qu si j'essaie d'imprimer un fichier depuis Mousepad par exemple, il ne me propose que "Imprimer dans un fichier".

Si je relance l'utilitaire d'imprimantes (system-config-printer), j'ai toujours le message :

 *Quote:*   

> Le service d'impression est indisponible. Démarrez le service sur cet ordinateur ou connectez-vous à un autre serveur

 

L'onglet "Dépannage" me donne :

https://imgur.com/w6Vs2fM.png

Pourtant...

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ rc-service cupsd status

 * status: started

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ 

```

Qu'est-ce qui cloche dans ma config ?   :Confused: 

[EDIT]

Bien j'ai trouvé dans /etc/cups/client.conf

```
ServerName /run/cups/cups.sock
```

Que j'ai remplacée par 

```
ServerName localhost:631
```

Et maintenant je peux imprimer depuis n'impore quel logiciel !!!   :Very Happy: 

[/EDIT]

En revanche toujours pas de mieux pour l'imprimante Samsung... Si vous avez des idées  :Rolling Eyes:  

Merci.

----------

## Anard

Bien, j'ai tenté de lancer l'utilitaire de résolution de problèmes de system-config-printer et voici le résultat lorsque je cherche à imprimer la page de test sur l'imprimante Samsung :

troubleshoot.txt

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------

## sebB

T'as essayé de la reconfigurer depuis le début? T'as regardé les log de cups? 

```
tail /var/log/cups/error_log
```

Poste aussi lsusb une fois ton imprimante branchée.

----------

## Anard

Merci beaucoup pour ton intérêt :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [02/Nov/2020:16:54:43 +0100] [Client 212] Local authentication certificate not found.

E [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] Unknown directive JobPrivateAccess on line 127 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

E [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] Unknown directive JobPrivateValues on line 128 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

E [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] Unknown directive SubscriptionPrivateAccess on line 129 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

E [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] Unknown directive SubscriptionPrivateValues on line 130 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

W [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Nov/2020:16:55:01 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8009 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05e3:0749 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05e3:0616 Genesys Logic, Inc. hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:0823 Logitech, Inc. HD Webcam B910

Bus 003 Device 009: ID 04f9:0222 Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-195C

Bus 003 Device 010: ID 04e8:3321 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd M2020 Series

Bus 003 Device 006: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05e3:0610 Genesys Logic, Inc. 4-port hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ 

```

Les imprimantes sont "Bus 003 Device 009 & 010"

----------

## Anard

PS : Maintenant toutes les 2 réagissent de la même façon.

Toutes les tâches d'impressions donnent "Waiting for printer to become available" (évidemment, je ne lance des tâches que lorsque l'imprimante choisie est allumée). En revanche, le scanner (sur la Brother) fonctionne parfaitement et de manière stable.

Etrange encore cette histoire.   :Confused: 

----------

## sebB

T'as essayé avec une seule imprimante de branchée?

Au pire tente une réinitialisation des paramètres de cups et de config de tes imprimantes.

----------

## Anard

Pour l'imprimante Brother, ça semble en effet fonctionner si elle est la seule à être allumée...

Mais pas pour la Samsung.

----------

## sebB

Rien dans les logs cups, dmesg?

T'as installé quel driver?

Essaye celui-ci  si ce n'est pas celui que tu as installé, en prenant soin de désinstaller l'autre avant.

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

Oui c'est bien ce driver que j'utilise.

Toujours un peu embêté avec ces imprimantes, j'ai finalement l'impression qu'elles fonctionnent très bien à condition d'être allumées avant l'ordinateur.

C'est un peu problématique car il faut que je pense à les allumer si je pense en avoir besoin.

Je pense avoir mis les modules nécessaire en dur das le noyau mais j'ai peut être fait une erreur : https://dpaste.com/GEW2JK3C3

Où puis-je trouver l'info de ce qu'il charge au moment de l'impression ? Je ne vois rien de special dans les loggs de cups et je ne vois pas quoi regarder dans dmesg...

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Anard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Où puis-je trouver l'info de ce qu'il charge au moment de l'impression ? Je ne vois rien de special dans les loggs de cups et je ne vois pas quoi regarder dans dmesg...

 

Tu démarres ton ordi une fois sans les imprimantes, une fois avec. À chaque fois tu sauvegardes les sorties de dmesg et lsmod, ensuite tu peux comparer.

À tout hasard, as-tu essayé de brancher tes imprimantes sur deux bus USB différents ?

Sinon, peux-tu poster ici les sorties de :

```

# emerge --info

```

```

# emerge -pv cups cups-filters

```

Aussi, essaye de réinstaller le paquet net-print/cups-filters :

```

# emerge -1av net-print/cups-filters

```

----------

## Anard

Merci pour ton aide. Je regarderai en détail les logs au démarrage du PC demain dans différentes situations.

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ emerge --info && emerge -pv cups cups-filters

Portage 3.0.9 (python 3.9.0-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r3, 5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.32

KiB Mem:    15819276 total,   9770588 free

KiB Swap:    7233532 total,   7233532 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 27 Dec 2020 09:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: b6e6a5493fa97e453842c800df9695c2cdc4fd95

Head commit of repository anard: d31b4cfb8cfe41782b10719f3377a0c490acf14c

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: bd7f27e3399297ff80dfa64ed57cf1054792b573

Head commit of repository deepin: 58d07b8f4469bcbc17ada8b78b95dc71b03184e1

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.6::gentoo, 3.9.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

anard

    location: /var/db/repos/anard

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Anard/anard-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

deepin

    location: /usr/local/overlay/deepin

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/zhtengw/deepin-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran fr gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.3.3-r1::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -kerberos -lprng-compat (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.3::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -static-libs -test -zeroconf" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ 

```

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé un peu dans ces logs, mais ça ne me parle pas beaucoup...   :Confused: 

https://dpaste.com/FT9F2JRJ2

https://dpaste.com/EM2QMU25M

----------

## sebB

Oui mais là on se pique les yeux. En plus tes logs sont tronqués.

A la rigueur tu fais des  *Quote:*   

> lsmod | sort

 

Par contre avant de toujours brancher les 2, ton problème semble venir de la Samsung. Si je suis bien, cest celle qui ne fonctionne pas?

Donc à la rigueur poste ton dmesg sans aucune imprimante, puis ton dmesg avec seulement la Samsung. Pareil pour lsmod.

Ce qui peut etre intéressant, c'est le dmesg quand tu branche ton imprimante 

```
dmesg -w
```

Poste aussi groups depuis ton user

----------

## Anard

Bonjour.

Donc, j'ai toujours mon problème que je vais essayer de re-décrire simplement :

Mes imprimantes fonctionnent toutes les 2 très bien à une condition : que l'imprimante dont j'ai besoin soit allumée au moment où Gentoo démarre.

Concernant la Brother, ça fonctionne à peu près bien : j'ai décidé de la laisser allumée en permanence (même quand le PC est éteint) pour ne plus avoir de problèmes. C'est un peu chiant mais ça me permet de pouvoir m'en servir sans m'en soucier.

Pour la Samsung, si elle est inutilisée pendant plus de 10 minutes, elle s'éteint toute seule. Auquel cas, même si elle était allumée lors du démarrage, je ne pourrais plus imprimer dessus. En gros, si j'en ai besoin, je dois l'allumer avant le PC et imprimer dessus dans les 10 minutes qui suivent le boot (ou la dernière impression). Passé ce délai, je dois redémarrer pour pouvoir l'utiliser.

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ groups

lp wheel cron audio cdrom video apache usb users lpadmin portage vboxusers scanner

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ dmesg -w

[...]

[ 3712.122646] usb 3-3: new high-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[ 3712.263358] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3321, bcdDevice= 1.00

[ 3712.263364] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3712.263368] usb 3-3: Product: M2020 Series

[ 3712.263371] usb 3-3: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

[ 3712.263373] usb 3-3: SerialNumber: ZF45B8GF4F04NAR

^C
```

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

----------

## guitou

Hello.

J'ai jamais ete tres au point sur le sujet des imprimantes, mais je crois bien qu'en toile de fond, c'est toujours un bon vieux service lpr (ldp?) qui fait tourner le bouzin.

La question que je me poserais est donc: un redemarrage du service d'impression suffirait-il a la decouverte d'une imprimante demarree apres l'ordi? Voire subsidiairement, y'aurait-il une sombre option cachee dans les commandes lpX (lpr, lpq?..) pour forcer un rescan des imprimantes sans completement redemarrer le service?

++

Gi)

----------

## Anard

Il y a forcément une solution puisque je n'ai jamais eu de souci sous Ubuntu, il gérait très bien les choses avec le même matériel.

Ceci dit, je viens d'essayer 

```
sudo rc-service cupsd restart
```

 et il ne trouve toujours pas mon imprimante après qu'elle se soit mise en veille...

Un piste dans le service "cups-browsed" ? J'ai essayé de le lancer sans résultat mais peut-être est-ce son rôle, il n'est pas activé par défaut danss mon système...

----------

